# Period after failed/chemical pregnancy?



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering how delayed everyone's period was following a failed cycle/ or chemical pregnancy?

I have been so down for a few weeks now after thinking my dreams were coming true to them find out it was a chemical pregnancy and all gone 😢 But I'm picking myself back up and getting positive again as we have frozen embies and now my period has vanished!! I'm about 10 days late now (its taunting me!!) and still having wild dreams even though I stopped progesterone many weeks ago.

So just wondering how late other peoples periods were after a cycle?

xHx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

The first failed cycle my AF was normal. This time, however, I'm almost CD40 and still no sign of it   I'm usually pretty regular within a few days of 28 days


----------



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks pollita.

It's so frustrating isn't it! Funny thing is during the 2ww with me af always shows itself, can't seem to keep it away then but the following month when I need to get back to normal it does a vanishing act.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

It's so frustrating  I got a +OPK yesterday (CD46!) so AF will come Dec 6th after a 58 day cycle. The only thing that ever goes right is my luteal phase  

I'm hoping next month's cycle is back to normal so it doesn't mess up my FET too much. Thats already looking to be end of January or early February as it is  

Hope yours comes soon


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

My first cycle after failed IVF started a week after stopping the meds and it was pretty much like normal. Today is CD30 of my 2nd cycle after failed IVF and all I have had since Friday was some brown spotting and a just a little bit of proper bleeding this morning which quickly stopped.
I am not sure if it is kind of normal after failed IVF or it is due to my age and approaching menopause.


----------



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Pollita,

Yes, mine finally arrived last week after 54 days!! Needless to say it was a pretty rough one after waiting all that time!! But I feel much happier now because I can actually look forward now!! We were lucky this time and for the first time in our 3 cycles have frozen embies, so like you we are looking to do a fet Jan/Feb but realistically may end up being march. Where are you having your fet, in the U.K. Or elsewhere?

Hi Lily0750, it's so hard isn't it 🙁 I dont think we can ever really know what is normal after pumping our bodies with so many hormones. As bad as seeing that damned period arrive, I suppose at least it's showing us that things are returning back to how they should be 😊

xHx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

I haven't had mine yet after having a miscarriage and a procedure on 21st Oct (it's been 6wks 1day) feel so bloated and horrible so want to get it over with but at the same time I haven't had a period since July so it's very depressing to think of having one


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have been bleeding for 10 days already. Do I need to worry? 
The last couple of days it looked like the bleeding was about to stop and it still goes on.


----------

